# GXP or BB30 ?



## ByBike

Hi all,
I have BMC SLR01 year 2012 with Shimano Ultegra.
I want install SRAM red but I don't know if I need a GXP or BB30.
Any help please


----------



## cxwrench

I just took a couple (literally) of seconds to look at the BMC site and that frame uses a PF86 bottom bracket, so depending on how you want to set it up you can use either a GXP crank w/ the proper (for example Praxxis) adapter bb, or you can use a 30mm spindle crank w/ a PF bb. 
This is where your local shop comes in really handy. They can advise on the pros and cons of various set ups and then get you the parts and install them.


----------



## ByBike

thank you for your help


cxwrench said:


> I just took a couple (literally) of seconds to look at the BMC site and that frame uses a PF86 bottom bracket, so depending on how you want to set it up you can use either a GXP crank w/ the proper (for example Praxxis) adapter bb, or you can use a 30mm spindle crank w/ a PF bb.
> This is where your local shop comes in really handy. They can advise on the pros and cons of various set ups and then get you the parts and install them.


----------



## bikerjulio

R92R adapter here First Components-Bottom Brackets to run a GXP crankset in a PF86 shell.

For simplicity of working on the crankset I really like the GXP design.

I hesitate to disagree with CXW, but isn't a PF86 86mm wide? And isn't a normal BB30 only 68mm wide? OP would have to go the Rotor route which sounds expensive.

Same question was discussed here http://forums.roadbikereview.com/components-wrenching/pf86-bb30-294867.html


----------



## ByBike

I know I am so newbie...
which one for installing GXP?
1) Truvativ GXP BB | SRAM
2) Truvativ Pressfit GXP BB | SRAM



bikerjulio said:


> R92R adapter here First Components-Bottom Brackets to run a GXP crankset in a PF86 shell.
> 
> For simplicity of working on the crankset I really like the GXP design.
> 
> I hesitate to disagree with CXW, but isn't a PF86 86mm wide? And isn't a normal BB30 only 68mm wide? OP would have to go the Rotor route which sounds expensive.
> 
> Same question was discussed here http://forums.roadbikereview.com/components-wrenching/pf86-bb30-294867.html


----------



## ByBike

So if I look for a BB30 crank I do not need adapter, isn't it?


----------



## bikerjulio

No, you are wrong on all counts.

Research PF86 and the link I posted.

research BB30.

I'll try again.

You cannot fit a conventional BB30 crankset in your frame.

With a new BB you can convert to GXP. This requires removing the existing BB and installing a new one.

To do this will require some specialized tools and experience. I suggest you see a professional.


----------



## cxwrench

You guys are right, BB30 is too narrow. The BB30 shell is 68mm wide, and your bb is 86mm. You need either a GXP crank and adapter OR a wider 30mm crank designed for BB86 or BBRight (i think, yeah?).


----------



## ByBike

I don't want to set an adapter.


----------



## bikerjulio

"Adapter" is perhaps the wrong word, but to fit a GXP crank the existing BB needs to be removed and a GXP compatible one installed. Not a difficult or lengthy job. If the bearings are starting to wear, the BB would have to be replaced anyway at some point. 

Sticking with the current BB means using a Shimano or compatible crankset.

ps apologies to OP. One of the BB's you showed WAS the correct one. I was put off by the "MTB" lettering, but the SRAM PF86 BB is for road bikes too.










Wiggle | SRAM BB86 GXP PressFit Team Bottom Bracket | Bottom Brackets


----------



## ByBike

ok I go for GXP and press fit

thank you all guys


----------



## rcb78

The 386evo cranks from FSA would fit this application as well. Kind of like a low buck version of the Rotor 3D+. I've actually got both of these cranks and aside from the obvious weight and cosmetic differences, they are both excellent options if you want to try a 30mm spindle. The 3D+ is on my road bike, and the FSA is on my CX bike (so I can mash it up and not care). The main advantage to a setup like this, is that if you get the nicer Rotor crank, it's portable to difference BB standards. Kinda like a good set of wheels, you'll carry it from bike to bike.


----------

